# Help for dry hair



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Riely's hair is very dry. I give him the 3V caps daily and feed him NB Sweet Potato and Fish and also yogurt. I have used Coat Handler and that didn't seem to make a huge difference on his hair, i have also used suave shampoo and CC daily moisturizing conditioner, after bath and the CC silk serum with no big improvements. The front of his coat is silky, but the back down to his butt seems dry. I read that while grooming if you get alot of hair in brush that the coat is too dry. I use biogroom leave in spray conditioner when brushing daily. Is there anything that anyone can reccomend to use to get more moisture in his coat?


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

How often do you bathe him?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I had posted this on another forum and one of the poster's had mentioned that one of the Top Breeder's alternates between Herbal Essences "Drama Clean" shampoo and conditioner and Dove "Go Fresh Therapy Energize" shampoo and conditoner. So i figured what have i got to waste. So tonight while i was at work i purchased both of the shampoos and conditioners. I gave Riley a bath tonight and decided to get whatever products i have been using out of his hair and so i used the Herbal Essences "Drama Clean" shampoo and conditioner. What a difference in his hair, the conditioner is very light weight and didn't weigh his hair down and it wasn't so light that it didn't condition enough. :chili: :chili: Riley's hair has never been so soft as it is tonight and my son was amazed at the difference on Riley's backside. I will be giving Noelle a bath tomorrow night and will use the same shampoo and conditioner and hopefully get the same results since her hair is completely different. I give this shampoo and conditioner two :thmbup: :thmbup: . Next week i will be using the Dove shampoo and conditioner and give you my review on it.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's so good to know, Debbie. Thank you. You also described my Fallon to a tee.
xoxoxox


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Are these the people shampoos? I'd like to try them on Sophie who has a somewhat cottony coat.

Linda

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Dec 30 2008, 03:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695526


> I had posted this on another forum and one of the poster's had mentioned that one of the Top Breeder's alternates between Herbal Essences "Drama Clean" shampoo and conditioner and Dove "Go Fresh Therapy Energize" shampoo and conditoner. So i figured what have i got to waste. So tonight while i was at work i purchased both of the shampoos and conditioners. I gave Riley a bath tonight and decided to get whatever products i have been using out of his hair and so i used the Herbal Essences "Drama Clean" shampoo and conditioner. What a difference in his hair, the conditioner is very light weight and didn't weigh his hair down and it wasn't so light that it didn't condition enough. :chili: :chili: Riley's hair has never been so soft as it is tonight and my son was amazed at the difference on Riley's backside. I will be giving Noelle a bath tomorrow night and will use the same shampoo and conditioner and hopefully get the same results since her hair is completely different. I give this shampoo and conditioner two :thmbup: :thmbup: . Next week i will be using the Dove shampoo and conditioner and give you my review on it.[/B]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Are human shampoos safe to use with flea products or do they wash them out?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Dec 30 2008, 03:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695526


> I had posted this on another forum and one of the poster's had mentioned that one of the Top Breeder's alternates between Herbal Essences "Drama Clean" shampoo and conditioner and Dove "Go Fresh Therapy Energize" shampoo and conditoner. So i figured what have i got to waste. So tonight while i was at work i purchased both of the shampoos and conditioners. I gave Riley a bath tonight and decided to get whatever products i have been using out of his hair and so i used the Herbal Essences "Drama Clean" shampoo and conditioner. What a difference in his hair, the conditioner is very light weight and didn't weigh his hair down and it wasn't so light that it didn't condition enough. :chili: :chili: Riley's hair has never been so soft as it is tonight and my son was amazed at the difference on Riley's backside. I will be giving Noelle a bath tomorrow night and will use the same shampoo and conditioner and hopefully get the same results since her hair is completely different. I give this shampoo and conditioner two :thmbup: :thmbup: . Next week i will be using the Dove shampoo and conditioner and give you my review on it.[/B]



I am a huge fan of the Dove products that were recommended. I use it on show day and it leaves the coat looking amazing. One thing I have found though is that I get a bit more matting, esp those little pinhead knots. The drama Clean seems to be worse than the Dove. But otherwise, i love the way it makes the coat feel, soo silky soft. And you can't beat the price!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's always a good idea to use a clarifying shampoo at least once a month to strip away
any residue or buildup of product. I think you will find most of those products work
better if you do this.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 1 2009, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697345


> Are human shampoos safe to use with flea products or do they wash them out?[/B]



I use Sentinel Heartworm medicine for the pups and it also helps to control fleas and that's all i use for the pups nothing else for fleas. You would think living in Florida we would have a problem, but we don't.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Someone on another board mentioned Granier frutics sleek and shine to me and i bought the shampoo and conditioner to try on Gucci


QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jan 2 2009, 01:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697397


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 1 2009, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697345





> Are human shampoos safe to use with flea products or do they wash them out?[/B]



I use Sentinel Heartworm medicine for the pups and it also helps to control fleas and that's all i use for the pups nothing else for fleas. You would think living in Florida we would have a problem, but we don't.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I dried Karli's hair out with a whitening shampoo just about the time she was going through her coat change. She was a matted mess for awhile. 


The most moisturizing pet shampoo I used was Chris Christenson's Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo.

Link to C.C. Day to Day Shampoo 


The most moisturizing pet conditioner I've used is Les Poochs' Micro Encapsulated Creme Rinse Condition (Female version smells nice) 

The Les Poochs site is running really slow right now so I'm not adding a link to that one.




Joy


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 2 2009, 12:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697367


> I am a huge fan of the Dove products that were recommended. I use it on show day and it leaves the coat looking amazing. One thing I have found though is that I get a bit more matting, esp those little pinhead knots. The drama Clean seems to be worse than the Dove. But otherwise, i love the way it makes the coat feel, soo silky soft. And you can't beat the price![/B]


I use this product every other week on Daisy and I love it!!! 

QUOTE (vjw @ Jan 2 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697466


> The most moisturizing pet shampoo I used was Chris Christenson's Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo.
> Joy[/B]


I use this as well with the matching conditioner on the weeks that I do not use the Dove. I alternate between the "human" and "pet" shampoo and conditioners to make sure that I do not strip any of the essentials from Daisy's coat. It works well for her coat since it is fine and silky.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I use Pure Paws. We tried using human shampoo, and Coco got so matted, I had to have her cut down. We have tried other dog products, but I always end back with the pure paws. I really love it.


----------



## BacisMommy (Mar 15, 2008)

The absolute best dog fur care line I have found is Pet Silk.
My dogs take their own supplies to their groomer. They are bathed in Pet Silk Moisturing Shampoo, followed by a tiny bit of conditioner.

When they are being dried, they get a bit of the most wonderful Pet Silk Coat Serum which strengthens their fur and also keeps it from matting when dry.

They are treated to a light spray of the Pet Silk Rainforest Finishing Spray when dry as a finishing touch to their grooming. At home, I spray them lightly with the Finishing Spray while doing regular comb outs daily. Pet Silk is a product line we really love, and the dogs smell really clean and fresh too.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Drama Clean as well. I also LOVE Nature's Specialties products, Berry Gentle Shampoo, Coconut Clean Shampoo, Remoisture with Aloe Conditioner is a great deep conditioner for dry hair. And for extra dirty hair, I love Jackie's suggestion of using dish soap - I got the Apple scent but I can't recall the brand right now (headache). Anyway, I've never seen Stuart's coat so clean!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I bathe Soda in dish soap weekly and the Frontline still works...I figure that's more stripping than any human shampoo.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a real quick question..... do you dilute the Herbal Essance and Dove shampoos and conditioners? I have been using the Garnier Sleek and Shine conditioner, and on occasion Bio Groom Super whitening products and I dilute them before I give Chrissy a bath. I have also used Tropiclean and that is ok too.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

After reading this I tried the Dove and I love it. Its works well on both their coats and they feel so soft and silky! I've used it twice and want to try alternating it with Crown Royal. I think I'll have to try the dish liquid every once in a while because I have noticed after I use something a few times it doesn't seem to give the same results so I'm assuming its build up. I'm so glad I read this thread.


----------



## #1MALTESE (Jan 15, 2009)

I think I am going to try the dove myself.....I have been using a whitening shampoo for like 2mths its working but Gucci's coat is now white(yeah), dry  , and matts at the slightest touch against fabric. I am glad I read this forum it was very helpful!!!


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

I was stunning when I read this thread.... I always heard that it's not a good idea to use human shampoo with animals.... Is that just a myth?? Does whitening product always dry their hair??


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Human shampoos have a different PH than dog shampoos but if it is working I guess it is ok but may not be good for a dog with dry skin already but if skin is not dry worth a shot


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I've tried the Dove "Go Fresh" which is the one in yellow, and the one in pale Green--can't remember it's name. I like the one in green better, don't care for the Dove conditioners on Shoni. His body hair is thick and cottony and the Dove conditioners made it mat.

I'm still looking for something that will relax his coat instead of causing it to look thicker. I just bought Pantene "Always Smooth" shampoo to try. I use C.C. Silk Spirits when drying and brushing and Vellus Satin Cream and Vellus Static Stabilizer. I have tried numerous human and dog conditioners and haven't found one that does what I need.

I use a different shampoo (3 or 4 alternating) every time I bathe Shoni. Every 3rd or 4th time a clarifing one like C.C. "Clean Start". I like "E-Z Groom Crystal White" but you have to heat it which is a pain. Also like Spa Fresh.


----------

